# Heat pressing numbers onto Jerseys



## ARTISNYC (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello,

Im new to the T shirts Forum
I had a quick question. What would you charge to add transfer numbers onto some soccer jerseys size 8 inch? Thank you in advance


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I would charge $3.00-$5.00 depending on who supplies the shirts


----------

